# Where is "Official" Gingerbread for the Thunderbolt?



## wbvczar (Jul 14, 2011)

Let me start with "I am a rooter". My Thunderbolt is rooted and will always be rooted and with a custom ROM.

I was just wondering why I am seeing HTC phones that came out after the Thunderbolt reportedly getting Gingerbread before the Thunderbolt. And after the rumored update in June I thought it may be coming soon. It would be nice for the developers to have an official ROM and kernel source code to work with.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## tjk2795 (Jul 25, 2011)

we're all wondering the same thing, my brothers dinc2 shipped with 2.3.3, yet the flagship 4g phone doesnt have it yet? im curious if google does some sort of RTM like microsoft does and htc is too busy working on ice cream sandwich than worrying about gingerbread, especially if its only going to be the most recent os for another few months. even still though you would think they would have a team of people whose job it is to push software updates


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

They've had it scheduled for release (more than once, I believe), but then pulled it due to bugs they've found. So for those waiting for official releases, well, they're still waiting.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Because even HTC's devs are having a hard time with 4g lol.

That just goes to show how awesome slayher, r2doesinc, xoomdev, etc are


----------



## wbvczar (Jul 14, 2011)

I couldn't agree more Athorax. Our Dev's are top notch and that is why I would never go back to "stock".


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"wbvczar said:


> Let me start with "I am a rooter". My Thunderbolt is rooted and will always be rooted and with a custom ROM.
> 
> I was just wondering why I am seeing HTC phones that came out after the Thunderbolt reportedly getting Gingerbread before the Thunderbolt. And after the rumored update in June I thought it may be coming soon. It would be nice for the developers to have an official ROM and kernel source code to work with.
> 
> I'm just sayin'.


Nevermind I can't read..ha


----------



## chingy51o (Jun 7, 2011)

"00negative said:


> Chingy's gingeritis 1.2 is based off what he says is the official GB release. Might check that rom and the latest radio out. I am getting really good battery life for a Sense Rom. I think Virus's latest Synergy Roms are using the new GB base as well


Not official gingerbread for the thunderbolt but its an official build and not a test build.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Newer devices are getting GB because they are 3G. The whole 4G thing is what is making things take longer (assuming of course). The only thing that doesn't make sense is they already got LTE working to release the phone so I don't see what is taking them so long to make it all work with GB.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"chingy51o said:


> Not official gingerbread for the thunderbolt but its an official build and not a test build.


Ah my bad misread it. But still pretty solid build. Working great for me, I got 24hours on a charge so can't complain


----------



## chingy51o (Jun 7, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> Newer devices are getting GB because they are 3G. The whole 4G thing is what is making things take longer (assuming of course). The only thing that doesn't make sense is they already got LTE working to release the phone so I don't see what is taking them so long to make it all work with GB.


Its a lot more then just lte trust me. The thunderbolt has been a pain in htcs ass


----------



## Shambala69 (Jul 11, 2011)

So are our Thunderbolts' days numbered with the SGSII hitting our shores in August if we don't get an official update soon?


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

probably preparing sense 3.0


----------



## chingy51o (Jun 7, 2011)

"greenblattsam said:


> probably preparing sense 3.0


In your dreams. The bolt will never oficially get sense 3


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe Verizon is busy integrating more bloat. I still can't believe they put their vcast application inside the htc music app in the last update.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

chingy51o said:


> Its a lot more then just lte trust me. The thunderbolt has been a pain in htcs ass


How come?


----------



## chingy51o (Jun 7, 2011)

Nilius17 said:


> How come?


these phones arnt simple. they cant just say i want this to work and it works like magic. lol


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

chingy51o said:


> these phones arnt simple. they can just say i want this to work and it works like magic. lol


And if they did we would be bored out of our minds, lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rajuabju (Jul 12, 2011)

lol, I can.

Verizon is the king of bloat. Nothing they do surprises me.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

greenblattsam said:


> probably preparing sense 3.0


And Android 3.2


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> And Android 3.2


We're getting 3.2 for our Thunderbolts too? I thought that was meant for TABLETS only? Hehe :tongue3:


----------



## androidbuff (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not even looking forward to GB.. I fear it's gonna be a debacle much like Windows Vista.
Froyo is running top notch at the moment.


----------



## youarealwaysthereMD (Jul 14, 2011)

chingy51o said:


> Not official gingerbread for the thunderbolt but its an official build and not a test build.


So which phone's build are you using?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

androidbuff said:


> I'm not even looking forward to GB.. I fear it's gonna be a debacle much like Windows Vista.
> Froyo is running top notch at the moment.


I felt that way too for a while but now I've gotten so used to the ability to copy and paste in any app that I can't go without it


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

androidbuff said:


> I'm not even looking forward to GB.. I fear it's gonna be a debacle much like Windows Vista.
> Froyo is running top notch at the moment.


+1 here. I've tried many/most of the GB builds, including CM7, and I keep coming back to the official MR2 ROM/radio. It's heavily pruned and stripped of every piece of Sense that can be neutered and running LPP. Get excellent battery management, and everything works.

Tbolt is my daily / work phone, I travel alot, and I need everything to work. All the GB builds I've tried have some piece that's "missing"--not the devs' fault, at all. They do an amazing job.

My Dinc is running CM7 and it's wonderful--still tempted sometimes to get a Dinc2 (I live literally just over the hill--one mile--from 4G coverage).

I've got a few backups of various GB builds stored in CWR, and flash them back once in a while just for grins.


----------

